# Best holiday for peace and serenity?



## Tisame (Mar 26, 2012)

What would you guys say is the best holiday destination for if I want some peace and serenity to relax and take the weight off my shoulders?


----------



## phughes (Mar 26, 2012)

What do you like to do? Start with that, then figure out a budget...sometimes it's nice to stay local to avoid the stress of air travel these days. Whereabouts do you live? Maybe a bed and breakfast is an option. But if you hate driving, then staying local might not be the right plan. Cruises can be ideal for convenience and doing as much or as little as you like.


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 26, 2012)

I've always wanted to go on a cruise, but never found the time. Something about just traveling without having to drive and getting to see all the amazing harbors of the world easily.


----------



## Zimmerframe (Apr 3, 2012)

Somewhere isolated tends to do the trick for me. Scotland has some areas where I've stayed for a week and not seen anyone near the place I'm staying at all, and only seen any other people if I've decided to go to a restaurant for dinner.


----------



## rhart (Apr 5, 2012)

I love to go to the beach and just lay out on a chair and relax. Its quite serene if you go to a less crowded beach.


----------



## Cristine (Jun 20, 2012)

Cruising is good, relaxing, as long as you get the good packages. Also, in the mountains or in Boracay, Philippines. 

The white sands are nice. I agree with rhart. It's better if it's not crowded.


----------

